# Flight Simulator X controllers



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826102002

With that stick can I control all airplanes in fsx (exclude helicopters)? I'm refering to small planes and also Boeing 747's. Or...should I purchase a kit with throttle and steering wheel. Also, the link includes 2 parts, one is the joystick, and can someone confirm if the second one (first in picture) is the throttle?

If the stick mentioned above isn't suitable, how about:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826102507


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

If you are a true Flight Sim fan you will want the Saitek X52. I personally tried several less complicated/less expensive models and found that the Logitech 3D Pro force feedback model felt good and provided a better button arrangement. Also try some of the flight sim magazines such as www.pcpilot.net fpr reviews and information.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

You don't have a stick yet? :O How can you fly without one? 

The first one you posted looks alright, I use a Logitech joystick, and it works just fine. Try to get one with a throttle and several buttons (for spoilers, flaps, pitch, etc.)


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going to just buy the cheaper one, I don't plan on being a FSX-aholic, and really don't want to spend 100 dollars, still have to upgrade speakers and sound card. See the position I'm in? Anyway, can both sticks control up to 4 engines in its throttle?


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

LOL i use a like year 2000 microsoft sidewinder... it works FLAWLESSLY. it is USB and i have never had a problem with it in either FSX, or recently with Lock On modern air combat. the only thing i would like better about it is more buttons, or another hat or 2. but other than that it's great. I too would recommend the X52, my uncle has one and my FSX buddy has one, and they both love them.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

twizzie said:


> I'm going to just buy the cheaper one, I don't plan on being a FSX-aholic, and really don't want to spend 100 dollars, still have to upgrade speakers and sound card. See the position I'm in? Anyway, can both sticks control up to 4 engines in its throttle?


yes, I have one engine throttle stick and it moves all the engines at the same time on the 747. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

sweet, I really had my heart set on the X52, was about to order it. However, I plan on getting high-def audio card, and at least 120 watt speakers. This kinda slew me down on the whole joystick thing. The other one I chose isn't such a ba choice either, its made by Saitek anyway, so thats gonna rock. Also, I'm not a hardcore player on fsx, although I could use some help! 1 question~~

How do you know what direction to go to in free flight?? For example, if I'm in free flight, and I'm in New york, lets just say, how do I know which way to go to if I want to go to Germany, or hell, antartica


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Which way to go? Do you understand North, South, East, West? It's a simple matter of looking at a map and going in that direction. However, if you want to get to a really specific location you will need the Latitude and Longitudes. Those are also usually included on a map. For instance I am in Rockwood, Tennessee so if I want to fly from either of the two (tiny) airports to say Antartica, then I take off and turn south. Locally I like to fly between the two tall smoke stacks at the Kingston Steam plant. I used to work there once. Enjoy flying!!


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

Yea, I get it now. I clicked "flight planner" in free flight. THen, I chose a destination, and then a departure location. Then, I clicked " find route " and it automatically chose a high-altitude route for me. I could keep on track with this route by using the map you mentioned.


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

oh by the way, I'm flying from Hyderabad, India to La Guardia Airport, New York. Will this really take two days?


----------



## Avalanche9 (Feb 13, 2007)

yup - unless you get a really fast plane, or increase the game speed

it's pretty easy to do a flight like that: you just need to set it on course (using GPS not NAV - otherwise course changes due to the curvature of the earth) and leave it on autopilot


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

Yea, I used to have 2002 a long long time ago, I was like a 10 year old pilot. This is damn fun! By the way, do you play online?

~~~~~ I placed an order for the Saitek AV8R just today from newegg. By the way did you know that if you want a two day delivery from Newegg with the price of 3 days, you just have to order before 2 p.m. (I'm pretty sure this applies for all time zones)


----------



## Avalanche9 (Feb 13, 2007)

cool - i got an X52 - very cool HOTAS system - much recomended


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

This game is addictive... 

You can also download different airplane models from different sites, if you'd like, I can list some for you.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

For Avianca: Do you have any info/sites for P3 Orion models that can be downloaded? I was stationed at VP-30 In Jacksonville, Florida and would be interested in trying out one of those.


----------



## jhnegrao (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello, How are you?

I would like to buy a Saitek ST290 or Saitek Evo Wireless for Flight Simulator X. Anybody knows or have experience with these sticks?
I know that one of the best stick for Flight is X52 but I have no money to buy one of that, because here in Brazil, it cost converting to US$, more or less, about US$ 1.020,00 or R$ 1.899,00. It is so expensive for us.
So, I am thinking to buy these ones that I wrote before.

Thanks


----------



## twizzie (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102002

I have a very good reveiw for that, its a couple extra bucks but it will really impress you, many computers, and this is the one i ended up buying. You can't go wrong here!!


----------



## P3C Ord (Mar 10, 2008)

Is that Chief..Senior Chief...or Master Chief? On simviation site they have a very good download of P-3's. The download is from japan..i believe. The cockpit is very good. The only problem I have noticed is the TIT is not accurate.. you never set 1010 tit. some of the other gages are accurate. any questions. My P-3 time was in Brunswick, Me. VP-26. and at NATC Patuxent River Asw/Force Warfare and VXN-8.


----------

